# Georgia Custom Knifemaker's Guild - 2012 Spring Meeting - May 12th



## jorasco312 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Georgia Custom Knifemaker's Guild, GCKG, 2012 Spring Meeting will be held May 12th at the shop of Fiddleback Forge and Fletcher Knives in Cumming on Saturday May 12th.

The 'official' meeting announcement thread is found at this link:  http://www.knifenetwork.com/forum/showthread.php?p=437382#post437382  and is the thread where all updates, etc., will be maintained.

Randy Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Randy , I will be there. Scott


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm back from AK for that weekend, I'll be there.

John I.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 7, 2012)

count me in too and can't wait to meet you John


----------



## jorasco312 (Apr 27, 2012)

Bumping this back to the top - 2 weeks to go.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 27, 2012)

messermacher said:


> I'm back from AK for that weekend, I'll be there.
> 
> John I.





Hey John , i am looking forward to meeting you there. Have a safe trip. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe some of the other guys in the guild will chime in and help to keep this at the top for a week or two. Scott


----------



## arcame (Apr 28, 2012)

we are going to try and be there


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like I'll be able to make it.
Anyone know if Pop is going to show up?


----------



## john costa (Apr 29, 2012)

Two from Watkinsville


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 29, 2012)

I havent heard from pop yet , maybe he will . I think its gonna be a good meeting. A new place , will usually bring in a few extra folks.


----------



## Jack Scandia (Apr 29, 2012)

Can anyone attend ? or guild members only


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes sir , anyone can attend , and its free. Watch and learn , and meet some super nice folks who enjoy knifemaking. Lunch is paid for by the " iron in the hat " drawings . Bring something that you have no use for, that someone may be interested in, put it on the table, buy some tickets , and if you win , you can pick up something off of the table.


----------



## tedsknives (Apr 30, 2012)

Scott im bumping this back to the top,,,,,,John really looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Anvil Head (May 1, 2012)

Wow John, the onus is really on you to show up.
Sure hope you do as I'm looking forward to put a face onyah.

Jack and other's who have never attended a guild meeting.....it will be a pleasure to have you as our guests. We are a teaching/learning guild and want anyone interested to come and have a good time, meet and talk with some very talented knifemakers, leather workers, collectors, embellishers, and the like.
It has always been an honor to be included as a member of this fine group. 
Please don't be intimidated or shy about coming.....the tattoo only hurts for a couple of days.....(joking of course).
Be sure to put on a name tag and introduce yourself around.

Personally, I'm looking forward to seeing Capn Randy's forging demo.


----------



## bg7m (May 1, 2012)

Hope I can make it to this meeting.  I didn't find directions on the guild forum.
Guess that will be posted later.


----------



## jorasco312 (May 1, 2012)

Waiting on the webmaster to post the directions to the Guild website.

HOWEVER, all Guild members should have received an email with directions attached.

Non-members wanting to attend, send me an email/pm with your email address and I'll send the directions to you.

Randy


----------



## koakid (May 1, 2012)

I hope I can make it I don't know for sure. Also I am still not getting emails from the guild. Maybe I should get judged and I might get them emails. Also I have talked about a grinder. I just got a mill so now I'm going to make my own ill post picks when i get started.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 2, 2012)

Hey Jody , send " jorasco312" an email and let Randy know . He will get you fixed up.


----------



## blademan (May 2, 2012)

planning on making it,pending nothing unexpected comes up


----------



## jorasco312 (May 2, 2012)

*Pops Knife Supply*

I heard from Pop today.. he has a prior commitment and will not be able to attend.


----------



## jorasco312 (May 2, 2012)

Jody, email inbound to you.


----------



## jbrooker (May 3, 2012)

Randy do you know if any supplier will be coming to the meeting I am in need of picking up a few items?


----------



## jorasco312 (May 3, 2012)

None that I know of...  

However, Pop has a reputation for prompt and efficient service... try him online.  Just google  "Pop's Knife Supplies"


----------



## jbrooker (May 3, 2012)

OH Well, I have got his website saved, but he is only an hour and a half away believe I will just make a trip to see him in the next few weeks


----------



## jbrooker (May 8, 2012)

4 days to go


----------



## jbrooker (May 10, 2012)

2 days to go


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2012)

1 day to go now


----------



## sharpeblades (May 11, 2012)

Getting close aint it


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 11, 2012)

I'm sure I probably missed it somewhere, but what time? From- to-? Thx-


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2012)

It will get started about 8:30 - 9 , and run till about 2-4 depending on how many demo's they have.


----------



## jbrooker (May 11, 2012)

Breakfast 730 at Cracker Barrel for all who want to show up. Just off GA 400 at exit 14 which is Hwy 20. All are welcome to join, if not we will see you at the meeting


----------



## Jack Scandia (May 11, 2012)

*where is it ?*

having problems with the directions link. Any help?


----------



## jbrooker (May 12, 2012)

Sorry Jack didn't see your post until now. I had a great time. Thanks go out to Fiddleback Forge and Fletcher Knives for opening up their shop for the meeting today.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 13, 2012)

Sorry Jack. I saw your post, but I could not get the link to make with GON yesterday morning before I had to leave for the meeting and I don't have all those new fangled sofistiycated 'lectronic devices to do it on the fly.
It was a good meeting with a lot of new faces (some not so purty!).


----------



## Jack Scandia (May 13, 2012)

No problem guys, I made it and had a great time,awesome food,awesome people. Thank you


----------



## koakid (May 13, 2012)

i hate i missed it but had too much stuff going on. I had about 40 people at my house so i thought i should stay. also my mom's health is not to good right now. I'm going to make the blade show it nothing happens. i took the fri, sat, and sun. off for vac. we will see. I hope ill  see y'all there. jody


----------



## jorasco312 (May 23, 2012)

For those that were not able to attend the meeting, here is the link to the Guild Forum.  The meeting photos thread has been 'stickied' at the top of the threads.     http://www.knifenetwork.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=59


----------

